# Where to buy a metal Hario V60?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone know where to get one please?

Plastic is a bit, erm, plastic.

Ceramic and glass I'll break!

Metal is the answer...


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.hario.co.uk/v60-metal-dripper-02-stainless.html


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-1-Piece-Stainless-Coffee-Dripper/dp/B00BD1N8WC


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Metal+hario+v60


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks. Good old Google eh! I had Googled but was hoping for a secret cheap location! Alas...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol. I must have been writing my reply as you posted the Google thing - funny. I should have explained that I'd done my initial Googling!


----------

